# Weird noise along with huffing



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

I have heard Egon do this before, but thought I would just find out if it's normal when a hedgie is scared/frustrated because he is being bothered. Sometimes when he huffs I hear almost a "backed up" noise which sounds like it is coming from his nose. I can't really explain it. The first video you can hear it at 9 seconds. The second video you can hear it at 6 seconds.

Does anyone elses hedgie do this? If not, anyone know what it could be? Sounds like congestion in his nasal passage.

Clip 1 AT 9 seconds 



Clip 2 AT 6 seconds 




Hopefully its nothing. Now he is just sleeping under the lamp, all toasty.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It sounds like he is popping, hedgies do it when they r really scared and upset. I don't think its anything to worry about health-wise though. Mine doesn't like to be disturbed when he is sleeping especially if he's in his bag. He used to get mad, after a lot of time working with him he doesn't go through all that but I still get the stink eye if I disturb him lol


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't know. That doesn't sound like a pop to me to be honest. His pops have a much different sound to them. :|


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

The little noise sounds like a sort of bark Quigley does sometimes. I don't know why he makes the sound but I don't think it's anything to worry about. He's never done it while he was hissing though.


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

I've had one or two rehomers now that have been quite uber huffy and they have displayed that too - It doesnt sound to me if theres anything underlying in those clips. Do you get times when he isnt popping and huffing like that - if so how is his breathing generally? I know what you mean though as at some of the huffs he sounds as if he has a squeak to him but I think thats just part of the huffing and popping - I've heard it quite a lot with one of mine


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

Okay cool. I thought he may have a nasal infection or something. It didnt sound right to me


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Sylvie does that, but not when she was huffing. She'll generally be totally calm & just let the little 'chirp' (i don't know if that's the best word) out.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It sounds to me like he is a bit stuffed up. Since he'es done it before it is probably nothing to worry about, but I'd watch for any signs of nasal discharge. By any chance had he drank right before. Sometimes if they get a bit of water up their nose which some do when drinking on occasion, they can sound like that.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I've had a couple that make that squeaky clicking noise. For them its just how they "click". In fact, Cooper's click is a squeaky one. I get to hear it on a fairly regular basis with him as he has quite an attitude.

If he's done this before, it may just be his normal sound.


----------

